# scrapped!



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

*scrapped! What's not gonna make it?*

alright guys - we're in the short rows now. I'm curious to know what projects you were planning on finishing in time, 
or ideas you came up with that just can't get done this year.

I had a huge to do list, then work happened - suddenly we have 3 HUGE potential contracts ALL of which need to be complete by the end of October.. stupid work is always getting in the way of my fun 

For me, the gravestones and coffin just were not enough of a priority, and so they have fallen by the wayside.. I'll get them done after the season is over and just store them til next year. *sigh*


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I have my annual "I want to make a flying crank ghost." Got as far as getting a motor and putting the arm on it. But I looked at where we're doing the display this year and there's no place to mount it--so it's been scrapped again. Maybe next year . .


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Headstones/tombstones and the like are great filler projects for doing year round. I find I can work on things like that while I'm waiting for other projects to dry, or my finances to increase enough that I can work on another project. It's the big projects that require large blocks of time dedicated to working on them that tend to be tough for me.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll finish everything I planned for this year, however I still have one column left over from last year that I plan on finishing over the winter.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I had planned on just doing some "filler" projects, but doesn't seem like that's going to happen...so I guess I'm done for now but planning on what I'm going to do for next year already.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Headstones/tombstones and the like are great filler projects for doing year round. I find I can work on things like that while I'm waiting for other projects to dry, or my finances to increase enough that I can work on another project. It's the big projects that require large blocks of time dedicated to working on them that tend to be tough for me.


See, im the opposite. I usually put so much focus on the big stuff, that I end up with a million little things that wont get done. That's why im definitely going to make the errort to finish them at the end of this season instead of waiting til ramp up time for next year.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I planned on building a life-sized animatronic T-rex that would run up and down the street and chase the cars as they drove by. I don't think I am going to get around to that one, though.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ummm..everything?


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would love to make a haunted grandfather clock. 
And I've seen some pretty cool versions on one of those "other" Halloween sites.

Also would like to do a witch for the front yard, a couple of haunted trees, actual custom headstones, PVC fence, and a few other little things. 
I really need to plan better, and stop waiting till the last minute. 
I hope to get my but in gear this coming year and really amp up my game.
Fingers crossed...


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! I think I came at this from the wrong end. I wasn't planning to build anything new this year. I was only going to refurbish some of the older stuff. 5 tombstones, 2 light flickering circuits, a Monster-in-a-Box and a 55 gallon drum fog chiller later; I think I may have over shot my goals for this year.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Going to be at Disney and Universal this year for Halloween. Not a bad trade off for not getting my projects finished.....again


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

kauldron said:


> Going to be at Disney and Universal this year for Halloween. Not a bad trade off for not getting my projects finished.....again


Where do you live? Disneyland is kind of cool overall and really cool at Halloween. Universal is... Well...


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I have wanted an AxWorthy Flying Ghost ever since I saw one a few years back.
I have the sewing machine motor, pulleys, ghost and everything needed except the speed controller.
I seem too busy with other stuff to worry about that yet.
I was only gonna run it on Halloween Night only so I guess I can wait untill the week of to mess with. But it's not a priority anymore for me.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I wanted to make a toe-pincher. (did the research)
I wanted to make an Axworthy ghost. (got the motor and did the research)
I wanted to make a fence around my yard. (kinda researched...)
I wanted to make paper mache PumpkinRot, a massive one. (lots of research)
I wanted to make a fog chiller. (I'm still going to attempt this)

But oh well. I did add another PumpkinKreep, I did add flicker to all my JOLs, I did dress up a few things and whatnot and I did get two Costco skeletons. So not a failure in my book. I'll just do those other things in the future.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, for this year I really wanted to build the cat-bat I conceived last year, and some groundbreakers. So that much I've gotten done, quite some time ago. 

On a kind of side note, I wanted to have my own blog/website for my Halloween stuff this year, and that bit I finally finished up on! (see Sig)

I too have wanted an Axworthy ghost, had it kinda running year before last, but the drive motor arrangement and its placement wasn't working out. I wanted to have it fly around the yard this year, but the tree I was going to attach it to is no longer there, so its all going to have to be rethought. lol

One thing I did want to do was build some LED lighting for the display, but that doesn't seem like it is going to happen any time soon.

Thought about making some 'blaircrows' but I'll need more Foam-it for the skulls for that one...


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, the big project this year has been my Hatbox Ghost. He's almost done. Just need to finish the hatbox and cape/cloak.

Here's the rest of my ToDo list for this season.


Make a Stiltbeast Corpse
 Change the motor on "The Toddler" so that the head goes all the way around instead of just side to side.
 Automate "The Monster Box" with a Prop-1 controller.
Finished the corpse last night (after finally securing the necessary _gel stain_). And I swapped out the motor on "The Toddler". So that leaves me a couple of weeks to play with the monster box.

Of course I'm leaving off the one prop that has been on my list for the past 2 seasons. I saw it a few years back... not sure who made the original... anyway...
Its an old lady siting in a chair. When the PIR is set off the chair rapidly tilts back to reveal a werewolf snarling and growling. I did a lot of the frame work back in 2010 but not much since then.

Here's a video of it from the Jay Leno Show... after the clown of course :winkin:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I didn't my MIB started. Other than that, I like to tell myself, I did pretty good!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

My scarecrow might never be finished. :frownkin: That's what I get for letting DH take the project over.

I had also planned on a large bear trap with a "free candy" sign. There's always next year, though.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

R. Lamb said:


> Wow! I think I came at this from the wrong end. I think I may have over shot my goals for this year.


ROFLOL.... Too funny.

Well with an entirely new haunt arrangement, I'll never get everything done that I wanted. I've at least learned not to sweat that too much.... progress... Yes, that's the real progress........


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

L.H. We are going to Orlando, FL. I am sorry to report that because my kids are still too young there won't be any Halloween Horror Nights at Universal either. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I alllllways have big ideas but less $ & time than those ideas usually require......lol

we added columns to the cemetery sign - something on our list for the past couple of seasons.....spruced up the cauldron......repaired a couple of things.......and added 1 static prop. 

Progress not perfection.....


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Lord Homicide said:


> Where do you live? Disneyland is kind of cool overall and really cool at Halloween. Universal is... Well...


Universal is a poor rip off of Disney. Don't get me wrong, it has some great rides and attractions, but the park does not do "it" like Disney does. The line cues as well as the parking lot and area from parking lot to entrance is very sterile and unfinished, like a warehouse or construction site, in the park there are huge expanses of open concrete which is murder on a hot summer day, while the fronts of the attractions and other buildings are all "in character" you can easily see the unfinished undecorated backs.

Disney leaves NO stone unturned. Pretty much from any public viewpoint there is some sort of decor, all the line areas are decorated appropriately to the ride you are waiting on, even the parking lot and entrance are spruced up and there are many surreptitious and conveniently placed shady areas; trees awnings air conditioned stores (all in character) or water "spritzers" to keep you cool on those hot summer days. And at holidays the whole area is decorated in the spirit. If you can only afford one, Disney is by far the way to go. I have been to Universal once, and will never go back. Its a "been there done that" type of place,


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

EVERYTHING is going wrong. each time i try to make progress 10 other things blow up and get in my way.

hmph


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

So far so good for my project list this year. As long as I can find a cheap stereo I'll have my lightning which my main expansion for the year. I hope it makes it!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

If I go with the list I came up with right after last Halloween, I failed miserably. I usually set out with a two page list. I kinda realized by mid summer that I wasn't going to accomplish much this year, so I decided to pare down and focus on one project that I always put on my list but never get to. We finally built Captain Hook's shipwreck and the Crocodile. I also turned one of my existing scenes into more of a feature with a simple (big scream TV-type) visual effect, and did a lot of tweaking of older props. We moved one of our existing scenes on to the roof which made it more interesting. Kind of a lean year, but it was nice to actually finish for once. I usually have a ton of scrapped, unfinished projects all over my house that I've given up on by this point.


----------

